# Rabbit hunts



## fishin'cpl (Jan 10, 2006)

Does anyone know anything about a rabbit hunt that is coming up soon in the Middlefield area at some **** hunt club that were it is $10.00 to hunt all day and then at the end of the day you enter your 4 rabbits and the 4 biggest rabbit wins some money. This is first time I have heard of somthing like this and was wondering if anybody else has heard of this or someone here is in the middlefield **** hunting club.


----------



## buckeybold (Jan 14, 2007)

Last year it was on the last Saturday of the season.But the rabbits must be undressed.Last year I was disqualified walking in the door because I had field dressed mine.


----------

